# Worlds most angry guitar player.



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll let this speak for itself!

[video]https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=10152105715406165&amp;set=vb.583006164&amp;typ e=2&amp;theater[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

urko99 said:


> I'll let this speak for itself!
> 
> [video]https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=10152105715406165&amp;set=vb.583006164&amp;typ e=2&amp;theater[/video]


Here's the YouTube vid.

[video=youtube;0ddOh8QPqp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ddOh8QPqp4[/video]


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Virtuoso cussing performance.


----------



## flattopterry (Mar 6, 2011)

Well at least he can sing.


----------

